# What is the best way to REJECT a ping ?



## Don't-Tell-Uber-I'm-Here (Jan 22, 2016)

What is the best way to reject a ping ?

1. ACRO - accept, Cancel, Reason-Other
2. AC-DoNoChaR- Accept, Cancel, Do Not Charge Rider
3. Ignore -Let ping timeout. (Needs a backup plan, if get anther one immediately)
4. Close down the app. (Android: long press apps or home button, and swipe away the app)
5. Turn phone of in middle of ping ?
6. ???
7. Special case - Accepted the ping, but regret it. Call pax, have *them* cancel ?? or any of 1-5 above?
8 Special case: Canceling after the ride begins

For each one, *what are the penalties to pax or driver ?*
- Do Pax get charged for any of these ?
- For which can *passenger rate you ? *
- Which does Buber penalize driver?
---> Timeout - can't get back on app,
---> Fear mongering - Uber threatens to de-activate you
---> Actual de-activation (how many times can you do 1-5 before actual problems ??...?)
*
- - - - - - - - - - --- - - - -

*

FWIW, here are the reasons:
1. Want to reject a ping *because a more profitable one is about to happen*:
a Want to reject an X pings because waiting for XL ping
b- Want to reject an XL ping because waiting for X ping (sometime X is surging when XL is not, or both are surging but net pay for X is better than XL)
c Reject all pings while surge is building, but still leave app on
- so I can monitor where the highest surges are
- It's annoying to turn app on and off...I just want to leave it on, and pick and choose which pings to accept.
d And the KICKER ! - It's surging in my area, but I get a ping just outside the surge area with 1.0x ! lol

2. Want to reject a ping *because costs of doing it are too high* !
- Grocery store pickup - takes too long for pickup and is probably a minimum fare (costs of paying Uber r are too high - end up making only $1.60...
- I'm on freeway and ping is from one exit behind me - too much time and gas to get there
- I'm attempting actual true ride share (only accepting pings on the way to something personal)
but the ping is too far behind me to bother with).
- I recognize the pax's name....aww hell no.

3. Want to reject a ping *because app won't let me log off*:
- Ended a ride, and immediately got another ping, but wanted to log off for various reasons (bathroom break, want to drive to better part of town, whatever). Too late, next ping has started counting down! lol

Special bonus questions...how to _*cancel a ping after getting to the pax!*_:
4. Accepted a ping, but when I get to pax, they are undesirable (drunk/barfy, armed, smelly, etc)
5.Accepted a ping, but pax made a mistake, and *need to re-book as X or XL*
6. Accepted a ping, picked up pax, but during the ride, *pax is rude and I need to cancel/end the ride early.
*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, great questions and well thought out post! I can only address a few of these so here goes and I'll let other folks chime in:

As far as rejecting, I think the key is to mix it up. If you always do it the same way, you hit their trigger for a warning. If you mix it up, my experience is it will take longer or not at all for them to send you a nastygram. For number 7, I would suggest 1 or 2. For number 8, you can't cancel once the ride has begun, I have successfully gotten a pax to cancel when they tried to sneak a 5th into the car telling them I'm not giving them a ride, you need to cancel or the charges will keep piling up because you didn't meet the terms of the ride. Then I pull a block away to avoid a physical confrontation and wait, they usually cancel in a minute or I end ride and send in a note asking them to change it to a cancel at riders request. My goal is to keep them from rating me.

For Reason 1 C: I think you are going about it wrong, better to log off and open up pax app anyway. Surges on the driver app are delayed by up to a minute so you are looking at old news. Better to keep an eye on the pax app and go online when surge gets where you want. Even then you might get a request for a lower amount (which you should ignore) because pax have 2 minutes to complete a request.

Bonus 4: just drive off and cancel at rider request if you haven't let them in the car yet, once they are in, it's hard to get them out.
Bonus 5: You can handle that afterwards by requesting an adjustment in trip history.
Bonus 6: Once they are in the car, you have to decide if you want the confrontation. If so, just pull over, ask them to get out and end the ride. You can send in an incident report under trip history but chances are the bad rating you get is going to stick.


----------



## wethepeople (Oct 10, 2015)

I like the questions too because they are important and a "how to" might help all of us.

I meanwhile received at least 12-15 messages from Uber (text and sometimes also email) 
that my cancellation rate is significantly highrer than other partners bla bla bla ..may lead to deactivation

>> all that ever happened since then is a 4minute timeout after rececting 3 rides in a row.
I already had maybe 10 timeouts so far, but that's what the Lyft App is for..
Especially on the weekends when it's busy I sometimes totally forget to log back in to Uber,
so the consequence for the timeout is more on Uber's side for loosing another car while it's busy..


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

All I know is that for me I've never been able to let a request "timeout". I've had the same request come back to me right away 3 or 4 times with no way to log off. It just immediately comes back to me. So I have to accept it, cancel, and select Do Not Charge Rider...then go offline for at least a few minutes. 

On Lyft I can let it timeout and it goes away. But for some reason not with Uber.


----------



## ramajam (Jan 30, 2016)

Just close the app if you see the same ping. While it was pining I closed the app. I didn't stop it cancel it or anything. It was like it never happened.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't-Tell-Uber-I'm-Here said:


> What is the best way to reject a ping ?
> 
> 1. ACRO - accept, Cancel, Reason-Other
> 2. AC-DoNoChaR- Accept, Cancel, Do Not Charge Rider
> ...


Phone pax. 
-"Hey, it's your Uber driver. I just noticed that it looks like my last passenger vomited a little on the seat. It's not all over though; if you scoot up next to the door you probably won't be sitting in it. Or you could sit in the front seat. It does smell quite a lot but I've got the windows down; we'll be fine. Oh... you'd prefer to cancel? Well... ok."


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Well I doon't usuaally respond this way...but that's is an excellent idea


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

text pax, you are 
uber driver stuck in traffic accident, eta 55-75 minutes.
then turn phone off for 5 minutes
if they somehow are still there when you power back on, cancel no charge. or cancel too many riders.


----------

